# what is the bright green fluid leaking from my car?



## auxiliaries (May 14, 2001)

i noticed a small puddle of it in the snow underneath my car at pretty much its dead center. doubt it's windshield wiper fluid and searched on the forums and goggled it without finding any concrete answers. car is an auto, 2.0l 2001 jetta. thanks


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

Open the hood and look at the fluids in your car and find the match. The trans is the only one you cant check. Call the dealer and ask?


----------



## auxiliaries (May 14, 2001)

skip57 said:


> Open the hood and look at the fluids in your car and find the match. The trans is the only one you cant check. Call the dealer and ask?


it doesn't match any the fluids in any of the reservoirs that i can see, and even if it did it's a new or slow leak, nothing is below their fill line. my tranny fluid isn't green, it was just serviced and i cant think of a reason why or even how tranny fluid would turn fluorescent green anyways. It's sunday evening, the dealer is closed nor would they tell me anything without being able to at least charge a diagnostic for it. 

sorry but did i break a forum rule for asking?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

That oil is coming from somewhere in your AC system. It's leaking from somewhere.


----------



## auxiliaries (May 14, 2001)

tdogg74 said:


> That oil is coming from somewhere in your AC system. It's leaking from somewhere.


thanks, just needed to know before i take it to my regular garage


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

my first thought was coolant


----------



## brianalexander (Jun 27, 2009)

standard american coolant is green, some vws have their coolant converted to that. Be careful and watch your engine temperature as you are heading to your shop to make sure it doesn't go past the middle point. If it does, stop your car and get it towed. I'm sure they'll be able to help ya out.


----------



## PoCoDUB (Jan 19, 2011)

At first I thought you were joking. It's coolant. Seriously you didn't know that? Have you never had a car before? Do you not have a father? I know I sound mean here but this is something you should have known.

Now that that's out of the way on with the fixing.

You most likely have a break at a connector or it's one of your hoses. To find your leak your gonna have to run the car up to temp. When you first turn your car on check your hoses for leaks. Use a flash light to help you. if you spot no leaks right away than on with the driving. Take a drive till your nice and warm. That will make the coolant expand and add pressure to your hoses and couplings. with the car still running check for leaks again. If you still can't see one than you need to turn the car off because the pressure is holding the break closed. Now that the car is off check it all again. This time also check you water pump and thermostat housing. The gaskets might have broken.
Replace what needs to be replaced.

Problem solved.


----------

